# Titan 440 - splatter/drops on finish



## Leeboy20 (Jul 28, 2014)

I have a titan 440 , and spray different latex's. I use a 17 or 15 tip . No matter if it was my new gun, new tip etc.... Pas I'm spraying , I start getting a build up of paint around the tip and pulling the trigger after a release , causes splatter drops to land in the finish product. Is there any way to avoid this? Makes door frames not as nice a finish as i would like .


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Um yeah stop and clean it every so often...


----------



## Leeboy20 (Jul 28, 2014)

Guy at the shop says something to do with the needle and seat adjustment , that's why I thought id ask


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

You probly need to clean the gun and get a new needle. What are you using for a gun? Some are easier to repair then others.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Boco said:


> You probly need to clean the gun and get a new needle. What are you using for a gun? Some are easier to repair then others.


:thumbsup:

The needles get worn and don't seat as well. On some guns, adjusting the tension on the spring can provide an interim solution.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Pss-pss-pss-pssss-pss-.pssss-pss-psss. 
Guys that spray like that up there cause themselves all Kinda problems

Should go
Pssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

And check the filter in ur handle. If it's clogged it will make the gun spit. Simplist things first.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Oden said:


> Pss-pss-pss-pssss-pss-.pssss-pss-psss.
> Guys that spray like that up there cause themselves all Kinda problems
> 
> Should go
> ...


 Love it. Keep the trigger down and you dont have to worry about it.
It always gives me a good chuckle when i watch the psss ppsss psss guys go right to town like there at max production. I always translate the woom, woom, woom from my pump as cha ching, cha ching, cha ching.


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

*oh ya boom boom bang*... a lazy solution would be point the spattering gun at floor when pressing the trigger to start spraying the door so spatters go to floor and not the door and make sure gun isn't aimed at door when finished spraying the door. Otherwise figure out whether or not you need a new needle assembly for your gun.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Could be the needle, could be the filters, even the tip, or the material itself. Certain products have a tendency to spit, so when spraying try to start before the substrate, and finish just off of it

Sent from my SGH-T989D using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## Paint Pro CA (Jun 17, 2014)

I own a 440. Sounds like the filter or the tip or both are in need of cleaning or replacing. 

If both are new and clean and you are getting massive paint build up and are spraying boogers then try reversing the tip from time to time and blowing it out. You can also try wiping the excess paint from the gun with a rag or keeping a bucket of water handy to swish the gun in every once in a while and then wipe off the water with a rag. Usually does the trick. You might also want to try playing with your pressure setting to combat excess build up. 

Beyond that I have no idea what could be causing it.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

I bought a 440i when I started out. It spat right from the get go 

I got the needle changed and the filter changed and it still spit.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I use the titan gun on my my graco and notice this from time to time. Your talking about it spurting after you release the trigger correct? Purge with scalding hot water until the gun is hot to touch, go back at it. I usually dont notice it too much until around the 20th straight gallon.


----------

